# Tecumseh Decompression Help



## RoundPorch (Apr 1, 2010)

Model: LEV115 

After putting back together it seem the decompression mech is not working. It's just way to hard to pull, can get 1 stroke and done.

On this one the decompression is on the intake valve, which from what I read seems most are on exhaust  It's a pin with 1/2 of it cut away. Looking at it it seems it's meant to hold the intake open a little longer at the start of the compression stroke. It's really hard to tell if it's doing anything while turning it over manually and watching the valves, doesn't seem to be.

Anyway wondering how I can tell if the mech is broke, if there are some good pictures of this camshaft anywhere, or if there is some way to mess it up when installing.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------

